# Marlin auf die Fliege?!



## troutjournal.de (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich bin zur Zeit in Australien. Da wollte ich mal fragen ob von euch jemand etwas über das Marlin Fischen im Allgemeinen und mit der Fliege weiß?
Es muß möglich sein, hab auch schon mal veraltete Technik in einem Lee Wulff Video gesehen. Welche Fischarten außer Sailfish sind noch mit der Fliege zu fangen?

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Flatfischer (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Hallo Frank

Du solltest versuchen, Rod Harrison, wohl Australiens bekanntesten Salzwasserfliegenfischer zu kontaktieren (Homepage: http://www.harro.com.au). Leider ist keine Email-Adresse angegeben, Du könntest es aber über das Forum auf der Website probieren.
Zum Warmmachen folgender Artikel über den "Fast"-Weltrekordmarlin auf Fliege:

http://www.brotfliege.de/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=78&bid=23&btitle=Artikel&meid=104

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## troutjournal.de (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Danke vorerst hört sich ja alles vielversprechend an.
Vielleicht sagt jemanden von euch Kim Andersen was? Er besitzt eine Flotte in Cairns, die man chartern kann.

Kann mir jemand mit Preisen weiterhelfen, da auf keiner Website steht was dat so kostet?

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Karstein (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Auf alle Fälle stehen Fangergebnisse für mit Fliegenrute erbeutete Marlins im IGFA-Jahrbuch, also funktioniert das anscheinend auch. 

Viel Spaß in Down Under

Karsten


----------



## sharkhooker (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Moin

Vor Hinchinbroock Island(ca 80KM von Dir) habe ich schon nen paar Schwertträger gehakt.
Direkt an den Kanten, bzw oberhalb an den Spitzen.

Greeting to the Aussies and the Stubbies.

Petri  ...........  and always tight lines


----------



## troutjournal.de (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Hi Sharkhooker,

also wo ich wohne (Brisbane) gibts keine Hinchinbroock Island, wo meinst du das das ist? Mit welchem Charterboot bist du rausgescheppert? Und vor allem was hats gekostet (ziemlich wichtig für einen Studenten) ?

Cheers
Frank


----------



## sharkhooker (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*



			
				troutjournal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sharkhooker,
> 
> also wo ich wohne (Brisbane) gibts keine Hinchinbroock Island, wo meinst du das das ist? Mit welchem Charterboot bist du rausgescheppert? Und vor allem was hats gekostet (ziemlich wichtig für einen Studenten) ?
> 
> ...


Moin
Dachte Du bist gerade in Cains?, ca. 80 km unter Cains, glaube ich.

Innisfall ist die nächst grössere "Stadt".
Hinchinbrook Island ist bei Hinchinbrook Port (erscheint logisch).
Um es kompliziert zu machen:
Ich bin damals '99 von Port Douglas aus ne Woche (8 day's) auf See unterwegs gewesen. Price = 110 Aus Dollar per day.
Also nen Tausie incl.Tip.
Beer u. Barbie incl.
Aber noch besser:
Wenn Du mit Beer "bewaffnet" Angler ansprichst nehmen sie Dich bestimmt auch mal so mit, biete ihnen ne "helping hand" an und Du sitz schon halb im Boot.
War damals knapp 4 Monate "down under" und bin immer mit Bier und Charme überall hingekommen wo ich wollte.
Jeden Tag angeln, bis die Schwarte platzt!  
Hoffe wir bleiben in contact.

Tight lines, and be sure to have always cold beer with you.
Ernsthaft!!!!!


----------



## troutjournal.de (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

@Sharkhooker:

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Hast du denn auch auf Marlin mit der Fliesche gefischt oder nur normal getrollt? Wieviel und wie groß waren die Fische? Welche Arten hast du gefangen? Weißt du noch wie das Boot und der Skipper geheißen hat mit dem du da rausgeschippert bist? Ich habe nur ca. 7 Tage in Cairns, davon wollte ich 2-3 Tage der Marlinjagd schenken und 2 Tage wollte ich mal Fisch spielen und Tauchen gehen. Meinst du die Zeit ist ausreichend?

Zum Beer: Beer is kein Problem nur cold without esky??????
@all:
Vielen Dank an alle, die mir bisher weiterhelfen konnten and keep on writing....

Cheers 
Frank


----------



## sharkhooker (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*



			
				troutjournal.de schrieb:
			
		

> @Sharkhooker:
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Tips. Hast du denn auch auf Marlin mit der Fliesche gefischt oder nur normal getrollt? Wieviel und wie groß waren die Fische? Welche Arten hast du gefangen? Weißt du noch wie das Boot und der Skipper geheißen hat mit dem du da rausgeschippert bist? Ich habe nur ca. 7 Tage in Cairns, davon wollte ich 2-3 Tage der Marlinjagd schenken und 2 Tage wollte ich mal Fisch spielen und Tauchen gehen. Meinst du die Zeit ist ausreichend?
> 
> ...


Moin
Dann würde ich mal behaupten nen Esky gehöhrt zur "Australischen Grundausstattung".
Hast Du Hinchinbrook befunden? Traumhaft dort!, hätte ich damals das nötige Kleingeld gehabt.........
Nur normal getrollt, und mit nen Popper.

"Meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung ist und bleibt aber das Fischen aud Haie!"

Mit Fliesche hatte er zwar erwänt, aber war mir zu kompliziert gewesen(von wegen erst lernen müssen und so).
Der Kutter(37feet) hieß "Daily", war aber mehr oder minder Privat.
Grooper, Jacks, Barra's, Ray's, Black Tip's, viele Baby Haie, Mullets, Billfish (kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit)
Es war zumindestens kein IGFA-Rekord dabei.
Es kam mir damals mehr auf die Anzahl drauf an als auf die Grösse, wobei der eine oder andere mich zum Rand meiner Kondition gebracht hat.
Pumpen ist Hochleistungssport!

Achtung!!!!!!!
Bei der Marlinjagt musst Du dich nach der Saison richten!
In der Hochsaison können die Preise schon auf 1750 Australische Doller steigen, Vergleichen ist angesagt!
Aber wie gesagt, empfehle Dir wärmstens es Privat zu versuchen, als "Mate".

Wenn noch was offen ist, bin in der Leitung!

Petri


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Ja,

der genannte Preis ist für Cairns nicht ungewöhnlich !

Aber wenn du nicht von September bis Dezember dort bist,
gehts auch billiger.

Aber vorm Barrier Reef mit der Fliege auf Marlin angeln zu wollen,
na ja .........

Geh nach Cape Bowling Green oder sonstwohin wo die Baby Blacks
unterwegs sind, da hast du Fun ! 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Chris26071 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Marlin auf die Fliege?!*

Fliegenfischen auf marlin, thun, GT, Dorado,wahoo,... wurde schon oefers probiert.
Ich flieg im juni nach Malaysia um sailfish, spanish mac, GT, Wahoo, Dorado,.. zu fangen
Hauptziel ist Sailfish

Wenn du noch nie ein fish ueber 20kg mit einer fliegenrute gefangen hast, wuerde ich dir das abraten.
Merlins sind ziemlich gros und fuer fuer ein anfaenger nicht geignet. sie kaempfen stark, sind brutal und meist ueber 40kg.
Mein Erster merlin war ueber 80kg auf einer 30lb set und das war ein 30-45min drill
wenn du es echt willst dan fang lieber mit sailfish, gts und spanish macs an

im IGFA steht das man nur einen record aufstellen kann wenn die fliege von einem boot geworfen ist der im stilldtand.
aber im meer ist es wichtig grose flaechen abzudecken dashalb gibt es viele die mit einer fliege Trollen (schleppen) um grose flaechen abzudecken. oder chummen (zerhackte fische mit viel blut ins wasser geben um die fishe anzulocken) und an der stelle dan fishen, wie bei den haien.

Tackle dazu ist am idealsten 11-12Klasse mit einer large arbor rolle um schnell viel schnur zurueck holen su koenne (viele fishe erholen sich schneller ans ein mensch)
und ganz wichtig ist viel viel backing.
bein sailfish, und die kleineren mind. 300m 30lb
bein merlin mind. 500m 30lb (50-80kg merlin)


MFG Chris


----------

